# Looking for Tiny Body with WA



## JumboShrimp (Feb 1, 2018)

Trying to find the best, and most importantly SMALLEST, combination of a body with a WA zoom lens at least as wide as 20mm equivalent. I have looked at the MFT Olympus PEN-F with their 9-18mm (18-36 equiv) but that's even too large. I will be using this combo as a fancy P&S, so don't really need too many controls. Suggestions?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 1, 2018)

Smaler than EOS-M with 11-22mm?

Only the discontinued Nikon 1 series


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 1, 2018)

Panasonic GM5
Olympus M.Zuiko ED 9-18mm f/4-5.6 (18-36mm equivalent)

http://cameradecision.com/topviewsizecomparison/Olympus-PEN-F-vs-Panasonic-Lumix-DMC-GM5-top-view-size-comparison.jpg

Camera itself is a bit smaller with that same lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2018)

Usually small bodies mean small sensors, which makes ultra wide difficult to find. Apertures tend to be smaller, and when combined with the small sensor, you will have lots of noise above the base ISO.

So, its a trade, and you may not like the end product.

If you don't mind something obsolete, the Samsung NX Mini might work.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00IVEHVR2/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## JumboShrimp (Feb 2, 2018)

Mistaspeedy: Thanks for the Lumix GM5 suggestion - looks promising. Will OM-D lenses fit on a GM5?


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 2, 2018)

As far as I know, the lens should fit.
They are all part of the same mount and same lens ecosystem - micro four thirds.

However, as a final check... ask again at the store if you decide to buy.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 2, 2018)

JumboShrimp said:


> Mistaspeedy: Thanks for the Lumix GM5 suggestion - looks promising. Will OM-D lenses fit on a GM5?



Yes. They are part of the micro four-thirds consortium that was set up specifically to ensure compatibility.
I don't recall if the GM5 has in-body stabilisation - most of the Pan lenses have in-lens stabilsation.
All Olympus bodies have in-body stabilisation (IBIS) which means that anything lens below their 40-150 f2.8 does not have lens stabilisation.
So if the GM5 does not have IBIS, then if you put an Olympus lens on a Panasonic body you will have no stabilisation. 

You could look at the Panasonic 12-32 lens on the Olympus - and decide if it is small enough on the OM-D.


----------



## hendrik-sg (Feb 12, 2018)

Maybe a gopro and defish the results?


----------



## kelceyb (Mar 31, 2018)

I have taken amazing shots with the M2 +11-22, the M2 w/22mm 2.0 was a steal on amazon for under $300 when I bought it!


----------

